# Looking To Rescue/Adopt Adult Shepherd



## Carol A. (Jul 10, 2009)

<span style="color: #6666CC"> </span> Hi!! My name is Carol and I currently do fostering in Baltimore,Maryland!! I'm actually looking to adopt/rescue an adult German Shepherd. I have a rancher on a farm in Upper Baltimore County. I had a black and tan male as a child and he was literally MY BEST FRIEND. We went everywhere together all day long. Well, I'm not a child anymore, but do have kids of my own. (teenagers) I would like for them to be able to have an experience of living with a German Shepherd before they move out, so they can see what an awesome dog this breed is. I had to wait this long to get another one because of them being young and living in houses and apartments that didn't allow large breeds. Now that I have my house on the farm, I am desperately seeking to find another best friend. I'm looking for a male between the ages of 1-4, prefer neutered and utd on shots. He must be good with older kids,cats and other dogs cause as I said I do fostering. Please, I have been searching high and low for an adult, I'm not into that puppy thing anymore. If anyone can direct me I would be most grateful!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, I know someone here can help you! 
Let us know when you find him!


----------



## Carol A. (Jul 10, 2009)

That would be awesome and I sure will post if I find my new friend. In fact you may not get me to ever shut-up about it!!! LOL!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Keep watching the GSD rescue forum, urgent and nonurgent, there have been recenlty some gorgeous GSD that fit your exact requirements. One was a free fully trained GSD on craiglist but was in MA. Sometime they have them closer to MD. Good luck and let us know when you find him. Also watch petfinder.com.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Welcome! What is the name of your rescue? Or who you foster for-or is it both! 

Have you looked on Petfinder much? Are you looking for a straight shelter to adopt? Or to adopt from rescue-since you want good with dogs, cats, kids-where that would be checked in a foster home with all those things?

Good luck in your search-check out the "do you know where that dog is going w/Rhaya's post" sticky post in this section-so that if people start asking questions, you'll know why! 

Thanks!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for wanting to adopt a GSD. We adopt dogs to folks in MD all the time. 

Please check out http://www.shepherdrescue.org

We are holding a huge adoption event on Sunday in Gainesville VA.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Have you tried the Mid Atlantic Shepherd Rescue? They are a great group in your area and they have a large number of wonderful dogs available for adoption. Another natural way would be to go through the organization you foster for. Have they done a home visit for you yet?


----------



## Carol A. (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank You Everyone for the info. I don't wish to get into it but I will not use MAGSR and my rescue is Carol's Pet Rescue. Just recently re-started now that I am living on a farm property. Back in the days, my old rescue was Action Pet Rescue. I am currently fostering for BARCS, was going to foster for The Love Of Shepherds, but she had a problem with me wanting to foster a dog that I would adopt and instead wanted to give me her choice and she didn't even know if it would eat my cats. Needless to say, I'm not fostering for her. I have tryed Pet-Finders, Local Shelters, There was 1 at BARCS the other day, but I was told they give them to rescues, so I wasn't even given the option to try to adopt him. It seems like a never ending nightmare. But, I won't stop looking. I know my new baby is out there somewhere and I'm determined to find him!!


----------



## MARCOGSD (Jun 23, 2009)

Your post caught my eye as i was browsing to find info to help us in adopting. 2 months ago we lost our best friend "Marco". Since then we have decided to try adoption this time. Maybe we are expecting too much but we would see a dog that we thought would be a good addition to our home and so we would fill out an application. The most we got was an e-mail confirming reciept of our application. The dogs came and went. Maybe we are getting the cart ahead of the horse but it seems that we would have to fill out many, many applic. and get approved on them all in order to be able to get a dog when we see it. We realize that the rescues are volunteers that are very busy with everything they are trying to do and we surely don't want to add to this but it has been really difficult in the communication department. The closest rescue is about 5 hrs. away-do you think distance has something to do with it? of course you don't know us from adam but we are shepherd savvy people and would provide a wonderful home for one. Any advice is welcome-what is the best way to go about this.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RemoThanks for wanting to adopt a GSD. We adopt dogs to folks in MD all the time.
> 
> Please check out http://www.shepherdrescue.org
> 
> We are holding a huge adoption event on Sunday in Gainesville VA.


We adopted our guy from VGSR and saw him at Gainseville for the first time and Front Royal the second time. Worth the drive from Maryland every time. They are a great group to deal with and hopefully one of these days we'll find the right dog to foster through them.

Understand the PITA it is to fill out applications with various rescues and the worst part was having your references pestered multiple times. After being approved by several groups we waited until we found the dog we wanted with VGSR before putting our app in but be warned you risk losing the dog you want if you wait.

Keep an eye on your local animal control as I am sure they are receiving shepherds and the PG County animal control always seems to have them so check with them.

Good Luck


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SpeedBump
> Understand the PITA it is to fill out applications with various rescues and the worst part was having your references pestered multiple times. After being approved by several groups we waited until we found the dog we wanted with VGSR before putting our app in but be warned you risk losing the dog you want if you wait.


I am sure it is a PITA filling out applications, 8 apps times 15 minutes is 2 hours for the applicants. 8 times 5 minutes for the references is over an hour for them. The time needed to approve 8 applications is 8 times 6 hours, 48 volunteer hours, in the average (8 phone interviews, 8 vet reference checks, 24 personal reference checks and 8 home visits), all for a single adoption. Of the 48 hours 6 hours are spent efficiently and 42 are wasted time that the volunteers could have spent with the rescue dogs, their own dogs or their families. If the rescue has three such applicants within a week, you can imagine the amount of wasted time. so it is a different kind of PITA too as nobody enjoys 6 hours of their time wasted for an adoption that won't happen. I volunteer for several rescues and often we will pass on applications where the applicants are very particular about the appearance, age and personality of the dog and they apply everywhere. Often they even put names of dogs from other rescues in our applications because they they apply to so many that they cannot keep the names apart. The probability of adoption is so low that the scarce and precious volunteer time can be spent much better. I personally would not start such an adoption as I don't have 6 hours to throw away (I like to do all the checks myself for my fosters).

Another aspect is that applicants that are very particular about a dog typically apply for the gorgeous looking, young, perfectly healthy, trained dog that is good with cats kids and dogs. Usually every applicant wants that particular dog. With possibly 20 applications the rescue will chose the best home for the dog, and prefers to place the perfect dog with people who are not very particular (it is more likely that the adoption will be happy on the long run). The rescues will offer a dog that matches the home and I know some volunteers get very put off when applicants make derogatory comments about other dogs they are offered. 

Distance can certainly be an issue. With 20 apps for the perfect dog it is unlikely that the application 5 hours away from the dog will be chosen. Arranging a home visit at this distance can be a PITA too. During the past three weeks I spent several hours arranging three distance home visits. All three were cancelled the last moment and the people who scheduled their time around it were upset (we probably won't be able to use them again). The applicants ended up adopting dogs that were closer and a lot of volunteer time was wasted - a PITA.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

Rest assured I know it is a bigger PITA on the rescue's side than the adopter's side. Instead of pre approval with the rescues we were looking at getting an animal from we decided not to waste any more of anyone's time until we met a dog that worked for us. I must say I was glad we opted for VGSR as the people there have been wonderful to deal with and by the time we put our app in we had spent many hours with them, including our dog's foster.



> Originally Posted By: RebelGSD
> Another aspect is that applicants that are very particular about a dog typically apply for the gorgeous looking, young, perfectly healthy, trained dog that is good with cats kids and dogs


We were pretty particular as short hairs kick up my asthma and we wanted to take the best shot at compatibility with us, the other dogs our new family member would be dealing with on a daily basis for the rest of it's life and our location in a place with lots of gun shots meant we needed a dog that would not run for inside every 5 minutes during hunting season. I personally did not care for any of the dogs that the various rescues suggested to us, although I did not make derogatory comments about them. We knew we were making a forever choice and wanted it to be the right one for all parties so **** straight we were particular about the choice.

The dog we picked was gorgeous looking (to us anyway), 6+ years old and has minor hip dysplasia and some spinal issues. For us the age, the hair, the appearance and the fact that he was not afraid of loud noises were perfect and the suspected (later confirmed) health issues were not an issue for us. His first week he went to see our orthopedist, neurologist and the regular vet to get checked out. Fortunately he has come a long way both physically and mentally since the rescue saved him and then even further since the rescue allowed us to adopt him over some other applicants even though we fairly particular.


----------



## MARCOGSD (Jun 23, 2009)

I certainly don't think that any of this is a PITA because we are hoping that ultimately we can help a little by offering a good home to a GSD in need and finding a wonderful companion in the process. It is just a first time adoption for us and we had no idea about the workings of the adoption system so we are probably not going about it in the best way. I am just hoping to get some advice, that's all. We wish we could help in a bigger way - that's in the future. We do have specifics only because we do have a cat and we do have young grand-children. With certain core traits, we can build a relationship with training and socialization. I do understand how distance can be an issue - just haven't been able to find any GSDs in rescues close to us and when i use the web to find specific GSD rescues then they are hrs. away. We are willing to travel a distance but understand that this doesn't always help. Thanks though, We will be patient and keep trying.


----------



## Highlanderfarm (Jul 18, 2009)

Going to try and adopt two adult females today (sisters). Hoping all goes well, and the rescue organization doesn't charge a large fee! (Times are tight). It seems due to the current economy, there is a flood of dogs up for adoption. I have had two shepherds in the past, and they were both wonderful companions.


----------



## Carol A. (Jul 10, 2009)

Marsha, I'm very sorry I didn't get back to you right away.
I barely come here although after this weekend I just might be coming more often. I received an e-mail Saturday from a gentleman by the name of Andrey. He said he had seen my posting here about wanted a shepherd. Needless to say this man and his wife were needing to place a 3 year old pedigree altered male good with all animals and kids, but fighting with his other shepherd. Now the papers, some may get upset but I could care less that he is papered.
I asked him to send me pics and I fell in love. This wonderful man Andrey and his wife Olga drove my new baby Boomer all the way down from Connecticuit and didn't charge me anything. Boomer is settling in nicely and he is so layed back and he is like 95-100 lbs but seems to think he's a lap dog. Don't give up hope and keep posting here, you'll find your new baby I'm sure!!! 
Here's a link to a picture of my new precious baby boy!!!
http://carolspetrescue.tripod.com/


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

He is very beautiful!!!


----------



## Buddy06 (Apr 25, 2007)

I am going to be looking for a female, around 3-5 years old soon. I will be moving to Idaho from Kansas on the first of August, and Buddy needs a companion. I lost Lacy on the 15th, and he is lonely. I have a lot of love to give and need a second dog as a companion to me as well as Buddy. I will have a fenced yard, but like to have my dogs in the house at night. I have been looking for a rescue in Idaho, but can't seem to find one. I would like a black and tan GSD, gets along well with males, riding in cars and going to the dog park as well as walks. 
I will be ready for her around the first of September, once we get to our new home and get settled. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Carol A. (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank You!! If that's yours in your avatar she's a real cutie!!


----------



## Carol A. (Jul 10, 2009)

First place to check would be your local shelters, then see if there are any breed specific rescue in your area and then just keep checking Urgent dogs here and keep posting here for what your looking for. Good Luck, let us all know when you find your baby!


----------



## Highlanderfarm (Jul 18, 2009)

Speaking of PITA, try being an adopter. You are treated like you are Charles Manson of the dog world. Tons of personal questions, such as where I work, bosses name and number? I don't want them calling where I work-it's busy and hectic, and my boss couldn't care less. I am responsible, I can afford the dog. 
How about waiting two weeks for a home check for a rescue, and they never call you? I called twice, finally found out that my fence needs to be taller (forget it kept goats and mini horses and other dogs in without fail in the past). I live very rural. A fence play area is just temporary until he/she is trained properly. Just using a fence is like people who drop their kids at the mall for the day because they don't want to deal with them. I've never had a shepherd who couldn't be trusted here (large property) off lead after training and integration. I am afraid the yuppies are taking over. I understand the thought process, and it fits suburban or urban developments. Forget that I have a great home available , all waiting for a GSD to love and welcome into our family. Forget that you need to place hundreds of dogs, and new ones are coming every day. The two week place never even asked for references! Just my vet's name and fence questions. I was looking at two adult sister that they don't want separated, and have had for over 6 months. Good luck with that..


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Rescues are run by volunteers who foster animals and try to place them in loving homes. They do this in addition to their regular jobs, family commitments, taking care of their own pets etc. Yes, sometimes it can take a bit of time to process an application. And yes, you may have specific desires about the kind of home an animal gets. If you read Crooked Creek's thread today about the pup that was hit by a car perhaps it will be more understandable why people are hesitant to adopt out to someone without a fence, or who is planning to let the dog run loose once trained. No, a fence is not a failsafe, and no, I don't personally always require them, but when you place a dog you are doing the best you can to find a home where they will be happy and safe and for some people that means a sturdy and secure fence and I think that's their perogative. 

Rescue is not anyone's job nor do rescues "need to place hundreds of dogs". It's not a numbers game. Their number one priority is and should be finding the best home possible for the dogs currently in their care. 

Re your other post about adoption fees being too high - this was addressed recently on another thread, but in brief - those fees typically cover hundreds of dollars worth of vet work, work that would cost the adopter far more if they had to go get it done on their own, so it's typically a win-win situation.


----------



## Highlanderfarm (Jul 18, 2009)

I understand, many are good, but some lose their focus. The rescues locally are sucking the shelters dry for the most part of any and all German Sheperds, getting fees waived being 501c . Most of these places get vet services donated. 
Most dogs run away, not while playing, but from an unattended door, tied outside and getting loose,etc. I understand when dogs get hit by cars it's sad. But unfortunately stuff happens.Airplanes crash occasionally, but I still fly for vacation. And understand that I've owned dogs forever, and have never had a problem. And my dogs never ran loose once trained. They were out when I was out and stayed close. I guess this concept is lost on the younger generations. Of course I worked with field trial dog trainers for years, trained horses,many dogs, even goats, but I seem to be just a dumba$$ in these peoples opinion. Oh-and I have two friends who own and train narcotic and tracking GSDs, and neither have a fenced yard. Go figure. I need to call them and tell them they need to give up those dogs to rescues so they can be placed better.
I am not saying you guys aren't doing a good or needed job-you are. But understand rescues need to look at each situation on an individual basis, and not just follow rules to the letter that someone else though up and may not fit your area,etc. Understand that you can't prevent everything, just do the best you can. Understand placing dogs is the job. That's why they are there-to find a good home. If you keep them all, then you can't take new ones that need immediate help. I'd love to know the % of some of these places of how many are placed. And how long it took.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We do look at each person on a one on one basis. But we are also looking at the gsd and its needs also. Not all gsd's are the same in temp and personality so the fit between potential adopter and gsd may not work. As you understand we are all volunteer and sometimes time gets away from us and our busy lives.
Not all of our adopters have fenced yards depending on time someone is home really determines if that is an issue. Obviously someone home more is more apt to spend the time with the gsd and boundaries and training opposed to a working family. 
Good luck on your quest and I hope you find the perfect dog. But understand this "Its all about the dog" to us rescue people.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't currently volunteer with a rescue but I have volunteered with several. I also used to foster. Depending on the health and behavioral issues my foster had (or didn't have) my fosters were all placed within 3 weeks (minimum to properly assess temperament) to 3 months. Some of my friends had fosters for up to a year b/c the dogs were v. difficult to place (usually super high drive or had serious behavioral or health issues that needed more work). 

While shelter fees may be waived and some vets give discounts, I have never known a vet to waive fees entirely. Take a look at the "Where They Are Now" section on this board to hear some of the incredible things that rescues do for these dogs. Check out Kyah's story for just one example. 

A few days ago I got a message on FB from a woman who adopted one of my foster dogs 8 years ago. She lives on a cul de sac and does not have a fenced in yard. I did the home visit and determined that they were extremely responsible and that the fence issue was not a problem. 8 years later my former foster is thriving. He is a therapy dog, takes weekend visits to their house in the country and he is now responsible for his new brother--another rescue. 

That said, I myself have been turned down by some rescue organizations b/c I don't do vaccinations once they reach a certain age or if they have health problems. Although that was frustrating I moved on and was thrilled to find Rafi. If the other rescue hadn't rejected me then I might not have found Rafi!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I would agree that some rescuers lose focus but I'm not sure you're talking about those people because many of your comments have painted with a pretty broad brush. 

I'm not sure what you mean by sucking the shelters dry or where you live. Around here the shelters are slammed and the rescues are slammed. There are many more GSDs than homes. If there's a high demand for GSDs where you live, then I don't see the problem with rescues being very picky about where they place them because they would then have plenty of homes to chose from.

I don't know where you're getting your info about rescue groups and vetting but I don't think it's correct. I don't know a single rescue group anywhere who gets their vetting for free. We're a pretty small group and our monthly vet bill is always a couple thousand dollars. Now, we absolutely DO get a terrific discount, for which we are incredibly grateful, and it's this discount that allows us to charge $250 adoption fees for dogs whose vetting would have cost a private individual more like $600. This is what I mean about it typically being win-win. The dogs we adopt out are spayed/neutered, have had DHLP-PV vaccines (several if they are puppies), rabies, bordetella, HW test if they're over 6 months, HW preventative regardless of age, flea and tick preventative, are microchipped, and dewormed (again, often several times, especially with puppies). that's our basic stuff. If a dog comes in with heartworms we treat that, our heavily discounted cost is around $300 for a big dog. If we get pups with parvo, we treat that too - again, our discounted cost averages $250-300 per pup although I did have a GSD pup foster who cost us $700 for her parvo treatment alone. More commonly we're just looking at things like antibiotics for upper respiratory infections (in lots of our dogs depending on the shelter they came from and pretty much 100% of our cats). And we're often having to do repeated fecal analyses, metronidazole, antibiotics etc. for digestive problems. If it's an older animal we usually do a dental. Anyway, you get the idea.

I would estimate that averaged across all our animals, we're spending about $350-400 per animal we place and I know our costs are cheaper than many up north, so their per animal costs are probably much higher. We usually adopt our dogs out for $200-250 and our cats for $100 so we're losing money on every adoption. We make up the deficit by having bake sales, soliciting for donations, and often out of our own pockets. All money for food, collars, piddle pads, chew bones, toys etc. comes directly from the foster home's pockets. 

And I think we're pretty typical in these regards!







Some groups get some food donated, but foster parents still usually spend a good chunk of change on incidentals even then. 

We're sure not making any money! But we do it for the love of the dogs. However, we reserve the right to place them where we feel appropriate based on that dog's needs. I feel like we've earned that right. If someone else wants to start up a rescue and run it differently, more power to them. But I think they'll probably find that their perspective changes once you really discover all that goes into it and how and why decisions get made.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Have you thought that maybe the fence issue was just a polite way of explaining why you were denied.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote:The rescues locally are sucking the shelters dry for the most part of any and all German Sheperds, getting fees waived being 501c . Most of these places get vet services donated.


I'd like to know where that is, because in my area most rescues don't even get a vet discount, let alone "donated services".


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: HighlanderThe rescues locally are sucking the shelters dry for the most part of any and all German Sheperds, getting fees waived being 501c . Most of these places get vet services donated.


It's to bad your local shelter isn't Rome GA where a german shepherd was lost last week because all the rescues are full. I'm not sure where your anger is coming from but IMO it's is misdirected at the volunteers who give their time, money and disrupt their lives on a daily basis to *save a life*. You should probably rethink that statement and if you truly want to adopt from a shelter then get your application in and get it approved so the next time a shepherd comes in they will call you!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I understand where you are coming form, Highlander, but put yourself in their shoes, they love these dogs, and know them the best and want the best for them. Would you not be very picky about giving up one of your dogs? 

I do know it can be frustrating... I fell in love (big mistake) with a GSD boy who was in a rescue, filed out the application, and waited.. They never checked our references, they didn't do a home visit, they said that someone else applied first (Yet on their site it says it doesn't matter who applies first, it's who has the best home for the dog), and he had first choice... Well of course he adopted him and I really hope that the boy is doing great, but it did upset me very badly, the people seemed to go against their own rules.

Personally, I would love to deal with a reputable rescue who digs into your life to make sure you are a perfect match rather than another one like that, who give the dog on a first-come-first-serve basis. And any good rescue will make exceptions with certain dogs on a fence rule, but honestly I would not place a high-strung, fence-jumping, dog-aggressive dog with someone who had no fence, or one that was not tall enough, if he managed to get past the owners and get out of the yard to go after Fifi it would probably be his death. But if it was a laid back, friendly guy no fence wouldn't be much of an issue... 

A rescue's mission should be this:
To make the dogs happy and the serve them, not people who want a certain dog but are not right for him, even if he is "Exactly what they wanted" - which is normally looks. 
To make sure the dogs can spend the rest of their lives without having to worry about them being sent back to a gassing shelter, not to make the person filling out an application happy by giving them the wrong dog. 

These rescues and volunteers give up SO MUCH to help these animals, they deserve nothing but praise and blessings. There are some who are not very good, like the one I dealt with, but you shouldn't even try dealing with them anyway. 

Of course rescues are pulling GSDs out of shelters, THAT'S WHY THEY ARE THERE. Many dogs, especially GSDs, do very bad in cages at the shelter and 
I might be rambling, -not sure, I didn't get much sleep while caring for a foster pup- but I think you have the wrong idea.


----------



## Highlanderfarm (Jul 18, 2009)

Mind you, I am not trashing the good guys. People who love the dogs and do it out of their heart, not for a powertrip. Never dealt with "rescues" before, and just wanted to give an opinion.The rescue I was dealing with has a reputation , as I have found out talking to many people after the fact, for being super strict, and slightly snooty. They didn't even ask, nor care for references, which I thought was odd. The dogs I was looking at have been there 6 months +. I've been searching the shelters in the area, and no gsd's.(another local rescue lists how they are trucking in dogs,all gsd's from around the region, and this is an affluent area, not hit economically as hard as other parts of the country,so why not leave them there? They are not kill shelters here.) Yes, I have already filed apps with several.(and been approved-smarty!) And no,the rescue in question aren't being too polite to tell me I've been denied. I've called many times, and all they say (vaguely) they feel the fence isn't tall enough and won't tell me what their requirements are for it (not listed on their website as many places have the decency to do), and that someone-the official person who actually makes these decisions would get back to me with details, discuss it,etc.,which they never do (they are a large full time facility, no fostering, all on site, even run a kennel on the side). I've seen shepherds scale 8' chain link fences on command. So, I think a few inches don't matter. It's not a low fence . I personally do not know one friend who has a fenced yard, save for me. And all are dog owners, past or present, and never have lost a dog nor had one hit by a car. Probably because they are responsible people, which is a scarce commodity nowadays. 
Now I am just going to buy from a breeder,more than likely. I would have preferred to adopt, as all of my dogs in the past were adopted. Just seems to have gotten too hard to do in this area. I found a few in a rescue further away, but I am just over the border of their coverage for home visits by a couple of miles. I'd offer gas money to the visit volunteer, pass or fail, but rules are rules.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Why don't you check out people in your area looking to rehome a dog that could potentially end up in a shelter? That's how we got Mya. We happened across her on Craigslist for our area. The previous owners were "moving and couldn't take her with" them. She was close to ending up in a shelter, when I happened on the ad and emailed her. So it ended up being a win/win situation. We still keep in touch too, so she knows how she's doing. Magnum we got from a shelter 4 hours away. I had called about another dog there and when I gave the director my details she told me about Magnum who had just been returned there after being adopted. And that she thought his personality would better suit our situation. If you want to adopt, you still can, just get a bit more creative about it if things aren't working out with a rescue.

good luck!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

New Jersey? Here is a fabulous rescue...
http://www.gsgsr.org/

Camden County AC always has GSD's..........
Burlington County is high kill and seems to get their fair share as well.......
Animal Care and Control in Philadelphia...whoa...always getting GSD's in.....very high kill.......
There are more.........but you get my idea here........and this is just off the top of my head.......and there are many rescues that will adopt out of their area...they network with other rescues to get the hv's done. 

If you are not in NJ...then let me know and I can compile another list for you. 

If you are a good home........then you can find a rescue or shelter to adopt through.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

MaryAnn has a wealth of information. Take her lead. Believe me you we are always looking for qualified adopters. It makes room for us to save one more!!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: HighlanderNow I am just going to buy from a breeder,more than likely. I would have preferred to adopt, as all of my dogs in the past were adopted. Just seems to have gotten too hard to do in this area. I found a few in a rescue further away, but I am just over the border of their coverage for home visits by a couple of miles. I'd offer gas money to the visit volunteer, pass or fail, but rules are rules.


Thats certainly your pergogotive but if you want to adopt then just go to the shelters yourself instead of going through a rescue if you don't like the rescue's in your area....or look at the Urgent section here of the 100's of dogs in need across the country and drive to one of those shelters. Just because your local rescue didn't approve you doesn't mean you are forced to go to a breeder....just rescue a dog yourself. 

And please tell us what state you are in because if there are places that have vets who donate services to rescue's then I'll drive there LOL!!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, this is my take. If someone wants to buy a dog - that's their choice but if someone wants to rescue a dog and save a life they almost certainly can. Either way, it's a choice they're making.


> Quote: And please tell us what state you are in because if there are places that have vets who donate services to rescue's then I'll drive there LOL!!!


Me too!


----------



## Highlanderfarm (Jul 18, 2009)

Look, I don't mean to step on your "paws"-just venting some frustration. Try explaining to your daughter why we aren't getting the dogs, and you don't even know why, after weeks of looking at their pics,videos,visit,etc.. I did read several places here about shelters calling rescues asap once they get a GSD. Just seems to circumvent the normal process. How about waiting until they can't keep them, or reach a kill date (not done much in this county here).The south seems to be getting hit hard, but less here (or just more adopters,not sure). Two cute pups listed on here, close by, but $50 application fee, before I can look at the dog? Kind of adds up when you are looking at several places. I also get tired of applying different places, and dragging all those people out to check my place. Seems wasteful of resources. Not to mention all the phone calls to my vet(s), references,etc repeatedly each time I see one somewhere. I know that's how it's done. 
And to answer one other question-southeastern PA.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are two puppies in Allentown HS, a bi-color in Williamsport HS, a black and tan in Williamsport, a puppy in York, at least 3 in Hillside HS in Pottsville....

and a boy in Lackawanna...


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

If you are that hung up on the money and the fees. You really need to look at maybe a hamster or something else for your daughter. (Not to be insulting, just being honest). 

Dogs are a lot of money. GSD's can be a lot of money. From a rescue or a breeder, health issues happen. 

I am sorry you are having so much trouble finding a GSD. The rescue I volunteer for just took in 30 in the last two weeks. GSD's, that would have been dead. 

That is a problem I hear from friends and people ALL the time. When they want a pet, that want it now. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you Jax. Was just going to mention that. There are also two GSD rescues in SE PA. Both rescues are inundated and certainly can't keep up with all the gsd's needing homes. There are also one...if not two...gsd's in Stroudsburg. 

Shelters such as the Animal care and control in Philly put out desperate pleas to rescues because they are desperate...they have no where to put all the animals that come in. Rescues are not waiting to pounce on every gsd that comes into the shelter..if a gsd is in a nice shelter in no danger...well...whew...one less to worry about. We certainly aren't going to pull it...as there are desperate dogs to worry about. If we get a call...quite frankly...we are frantically trying to come up with a foster home...and many times we can't. We are full. Period. Shelters ONLY send out pleas to rescues when they need them....when they have no where to put the dog and they are full...or if the dog is not doing well in the shelter or is "unadoptable" by their standards but they feel a breed rescue may be able to help the dog. 

While I wish you were right...and gsd's needing homes were a novelty around here...you are very mistaken. Rescues scoffing up GSD's to make a profit...like a commodity...no way! Trying to save a few in the face of many...yep. And forget it Avamom and pupresq (although I would love to see you guys) ....I know for a fact...there aren't any vets donating their services! my vet gives a 10 percent discount to rescues (yes...he's actually one of the nice guys...many won't give any)...and his prices are very high to begin with ($300 to spay Ava..and that was 3 years ago) You may be lucky to break even on a young healthy dog...but more often then not...you are putting in way more expense into the dog than the adoption fee. 

"Two cute pups listed on here, close by, but $50 application fee, before I can look at the dog?"

Where????? Not Lehigh's policy if you are referring to Lucy and Ricky.........


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I certainly understand some frustration but what I think I and others are having trouble with is the hostility and exaggeration that seems to be coming along with it. You attitude towards rescues is incredibly negative and it radiates from every post and of course the info about rescues getting all their vetting for free is so wildly untrue it would be funny - unless you happen to be a rescuer facing an ever mounting credit card debt (hi! That's probably most of us!) and trying to find new and inventive ways to pay for the medical needs of all the animals in your care. 

I think you would find more sympathy for you venting if so much of it didn't sound like attacks.









As far as finding a dog, thanks to an abundance of mills your state has plenty and you are presumably not that far from WV which has tons of unwanted pets and very low adoptions. So I do firmly believe that if you want to rescue a dog you can!









As to why shelters often call rescue groups immediately rather than waiting around to see if an animal remains unwanted, that varies. Some do, some don't. When they would prefer a dog go to rescue rather than be placed by them directly it's typically because they feel like a rescue will be able to do the kinds of checks and screening most shelters can't and therefore the dog will get a better home than if they placed it where they may have to let it go someplace where it'll live exclusively outside etc. because they're county won't allow them to be more discriminating. If you care about the welfare of the dogs generally, not just your current situation, hopefully you can see why this is positive. Also, of course, every dog that gets out and into breed rescue clears space for another dog that might not be so lucky, so keeping dogs moving out can be critical in reducing the overall number of dogs being put down.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would also love to know where the vetting is free. I would be perfectly willing to drive to SE PA for that. 

I have a dobie I'm fostering right now. Took him to the vet for a physical, base line blood work, heartworm test, tested for worms and dewormer...$220. Got him a new collar, better dog food...$62 dollars. Adoption fee...$225. Rescues aren't even breaking even on the healthy, easy to keep dogs.

There is NO such thing as a free pet. There's isn't even such a thing as a cheap pet.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

> Quote: There is NO such thing as a free pet. There's isn't even such a thing as a cheap pet.


This is so true. I just wish people would realize the the return on your investment is priceless.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

So I just went through the adoption process a month ago, now rescues here may be different than in SE PA. However, I found a dog in a rescue, filled out an application, received an email within two days. From there I had to send them Vet references, as well as have a home visit. 

I do not have a metal fence at my house, but put an invisible fence in right away, the rescue was fine with that. They met myself as well as my daughter. Got approved to adopt within 7 days. On the 8th day I went to meet the dog, took one look and couldn't leave her at the foster so brought her home immediately. 

I had a few issues within the first couple weeks, and had to email the rescue as well as the foster to see if they experienced the same issues, got a response back within an hour. I have nothing but great things to say about the local Rescues here in MN. The dog I ended up with came from WV, I have now seen some others from WV that look identical, as we speak my buddy is working with the local rescue who is working with a rescue there to adopt one of their GSD's. He has had a great experience as well.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Good to hear Denman! Thanks for adopting!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: HighlanderHow about waiting until they can't keep them, or reach a kill date (not done much in this county here).


If they wait until the kill date to notify a rescue then it will probably be to late to react and save the dog. There is a WGSD in the urgent list right now that the notification was sent out the day before. She probably didn't make it out.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1152783&page=1#Post1152783


I've also seen a rescue be lined up and then the shelter adopted out. The rescue spent the time to line up transport, foster and vetting and then didn't get the dog. That's great because the dog was safe either way...however valuable time was lost for another dog. 

I'm new to all this but I can say one thing...once those dogs hit the front door of the shelter it's a crap shoot for them until they are in a car headed to a foster. I'm not the only one that has sat here sick to my stomach and crying over a dog I've never seen because he/she didn't make it out alive.

There is a paid transport from Georgia every week. You could adopt one of those dogs and pay to have it transported up here to you.


----------

